# Bala Shark swimming sideways/upside down? Please Help...



## Sj45 (Jan 5, 2009)

My bala shark, (2 inches) is now swimming sideways and upside down, i did a half water change and he seemed to be getting better but now he's back to swimming wrong again. Please help.

Edit: He does have small white spots all over him, so I went to store and bought it cure, I've added that but it wouldn't have him swimming upside down would it?

Edit: He is currently in a 10 gallon fish tank but we are working on getting him into our 55 gallon.


----------



## fishman09 (Dec 29, 2008)

well, first of all he has ich, but cure that, swimming thing im not to sure about


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

White spots would be ick. Does he look like he's swimming upsidown to rub against things? Sometimes fish will "flash" against things to scratch themselves. What are your water parameters?


----------

